# buying a tablet, need help'z.



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

im tired sick of using my mouse to paint or line my art.. i need a tablet. =P

any recommendation's..? 

and im not looking for anything fancy.. (expensive) 

its mah first one. ;3


----------



## Jw (Aug 15, 2010)

If you're looking for dependable, go for Wacom Bamboo Pen-- it's pretty much all you need as a beginner, and it'll run you somewhere around $60-70. You can get a Bamboo Touch+Pen for roughly $100. 
http://www.wacom.com/bamboo/bamboo_pen.php

I have Bamboo Pen, and I can't really be any more satisfied with it than I already am. You can buy bigger and better if you still want later. But it's a nice starter, no doubt.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 15, 2010)

I got a fantastic deal on a intuos4.
I was going to get a bamboo pen+touch that was about 100.

I heard a lot of people say the bamboo is great to start off on.
I only got the intuos4 cause I was able to get for same price.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

my friend has a wacom but hers is like 300$ but thanks for the link, il check it out. :3


----------



## PseudoFluff (Aug 15, 2010)

I personally liked My Genius MousePen 8X6, more then the Wacom Bamboo Fun 4X6 I have now.
It seemed to be more responsive and the extra drawing space didn't hurt either.

Don't get me wrong I like my Wacom just fine, but I really miss my older bigger tablet, and had I paid more the $45 for the bamboo I would have been pretty upset.


----------



## Jw (Aug 15, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I got a fantastic deal on a intuos4.
> I was going to get a bamboo pen+touch that was about 100.
> 
> I heard a lot of people say the bamboo is great to start off on.
> I only got the intuos4 cause I was able to get for same price.


That's an incredible deal you got.
 *Wants to kick you out of pure jealousy right now*.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

PseudoFluff said:


> I personally liked My Genius MousePen 8X6, more then the Wacom Bamboo Fun 4X6 I have now.
> It seemed to be more responsive and the extra drawing space didn't hurt either.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I like my Wacom just fine, but I really miss my older bigger tablet, and had I paid more the $45 for the bamboo I would have been pretty upset.


 

Genius MousePen 8X6???? how much did that cost?


----------



## PseudoFluff (Aug 15, 2010)

Saintversa said:


> Genius MousePen 8X6???? how much did that cost?


 
If I remember correctly it was round $50 or so, but that was nearly 3 years ago, so it's probably gone down in price or been replaced by a newer model by now.
I'd check amazon, they tend to have some pretty good deals if you're willing to take the time to research them.


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 15, 2010)

PseudoFluff said:


> If I remember correctly it was round $50 or so, but that was nearly 3 years ago, so it's probably gone down in price or been replaced by a newer model by now.
> I'd check amazon, they tend to have some pretty good deals if you're willing to take the time to research them.


 
 thank you so much.. il check it out, along with the wacom bamboo pen, im just looking for something that i can rely on and that wont cost me a whole pay check. XP


----------



## Cratia (Aug 19, 2010)

you could always get the bamboo fun, those are like... $70 and perfectly adequate.


----------



## Greykitty (Aug 19, 2010)

you can find nice used graphires on ebay for $40-60.  I got one that works great and came with two pens and a mouse for $55.  Really good buy.    And the graphire is what I started out with, I recommend it.


----------



## Blue Frost (Aug 19, 2010)

The Wacom Bamboo Fun is what I have and it works great. It was like $70 or $80. I've used it almost every day for over a year. Very reliable. Plus, it's a big reliable brand. It's pretty small, but you really don't need anything too big. Bigger just means more expensive. 

For your first tablet I would suggest this one.


----------



## Cratia (Aug 19, 2010)

Blue Frost said:


> The Wacom Bamboo Fun is what I have and it works great. It was like $70 or $80. I've used it almost every day for over a year. Very reliable. Plus, it's a big reliable brand. It's pretty small, but you really don't need anything too big. Bigger just means more expensive.
> 
> For your first tablet I would suggest this one.


 
agreed, my best friend uses it for her commissions... and holy crap, you're from KC, that's where I grew up, HIGH FIVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2010)

Bigger means less RSI.


----------



## Kuraggo (Aug 20, 2010)

PseudoFluff said:


> I personally liked My Genius MousePen 8X6, more then the Wacom Bamboo Fun 4X6 I have now.
> It seemed to be more responsive and the extra drawing space didn't hurt either.


 
I have one of those as well, it cost me like $50 and I bought it like 3 years ago justs like you, I think it's a pretty good first tablet, definitely much better than the mouse, and even though I'm trying to save for a medium sized wacom now, if you're looking for a medium sized tablet that won't cost you a kidney I say go for it.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 20, 2010)

I am gonna suggest anything by WACOM as others have also suggested. You can even go the route I did and buy a used one off of eBay. I have a GraphireET that I bought over 10 years ago and still use today.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 20, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Bigger means less RSI.


 
Truth.


----------



## Ruchii (Aug 25, 2010)

Arshes Nei said:


> Bigger means less RSI.


 
Sorry for the silly question, but I was spying in on the forum.

What's RSI? o;


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but I was spying in on the forum.
> 
> What's RSI? o;


 
It's like CSI but for rape.

If you buy Wacom, have a look around their webstore. Depending on where you live, they have a used/refurbished section with good as new, fully warrantied tablets at discount.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 25, 2010)

Ruchii said:


> Sorry for the silly question, but I was spying in on the forum.
> 
> What's RSI? o;


 
Funny when I typed it in google: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Repetitive_strain_injury

First relative post came up. (not always the case).


----------



## D-Bit (Aug 26, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I got a fantastic deal on a intuos4.
> I was going to get a bamboo pen+touch that was about 100.
> 
> I heard a lot of people say the bamboo is great to start off on.
> I only got the intuos4 cause I was able to get for same price.


 
Same here! Love it!

Also, I had a hell of a time getting used to tablet. I bought mine about 3 years
ago and used it, hated it, then let it set around for three years and just tried
it out determined to get used to it... now I can't imagine life without it!


----------

